# Sexing a female betta?



## goaquq (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it true? That all female betta's have that white egg thingy/sack under their belly?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I haven't seen something like that at the females at the petstore, but maybe I wasn't looking right. I'll check this sunday though.


----------



## goaquq (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I noticed them on the majority of the fish at the commercial local pet store, some were missing which I happened to notice and just happens the one I bought was missing one. I only noticed these after a bit of research and witnessing a brutal attack on my Male. I took IT straight back to the store! Turns out now my other female which has a defined white egg thingy is now pregnant. So she is female and was bought at the local fish specialist.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. Bettas do not get pregnant. Bettas are egg layers, ergo the term egg spot. I usually sex based on them having vertical bars, eggs, if they are plain in color, and some other things. I don't know how to explain how i sex them. I just do it. So many people get plakats confused with females. That's how i bought a beautiful plakat male for 3 bucks at a pet store.


----------

